# Please Help Soon-- About HP Pavilion TX1000 CTO Tablet PC



## pratyush997 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello Guys,
I have a HP Pavilion TX1000 Tablet PC, few days back it's Wi-Fi stopped working and then yesterday it's display went black, it didn't even booted, simply black. When I went to authorised HP Service centre, They asked me  *Rs. 23k*  for replacing it's old motherboard for that 4 years old laptop which cost me Rs. 55k.
I know it  has Overheating Issues.. and GPU has problems

 WHAT SHOULD I DO NOW? Should I Spend 23k or I should Fix it's GPU by re flow method or coin trick!!!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2012)

There is nothing much you can do if it is out of warranty. You can check with some shops who performs laptop repairing. However, 45K is too much. I don't think even a new motherboard costs that much.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> There is nothing much you can do if it is out of warranty. You can check with some shops who performs laptop repairing. However, 45K is too much. I don't think even a new motherboard costs that much.



Dear Friend they are asking 23k for replacing its motherboard and what should i do --pay them or repair it's GPU heat issue


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2012)

buy a desktop with that 23k


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 30, 2012)

What to do with that dead machine ?


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Apr 30, 2012)

hp service is the worst, my laptop had similar problems. They did not replace the mb. They said it was discontinued. I lost my 43k due to it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 30, 2012)

Vishnupg45 said:


> hp service is the worst, my laptop had similar problems. They did not replace the mb. They said it was discontinued. I lost my 43k due to it.



Then What about your dead Laptop?


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Apr 30, 2012)

they did not even give it back they gave Rs.5000 back that's it. I f***ing hate them.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 4, 2012)

Vishnupg45 said:


> they did not even give it back they gave Rs.5000 back that's it. I f***ing hate them.



WTF??? 5k only in return for 43k


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> WTF??? 5k only in return for 43k


HP customer support is worst even when your pc/laptop is under warrant period . My motherboard got kaaput and they replaced it with a used motherboard . After 15 days , this motherboard was also dead and they replace it again with a used motherboard . They do this around 3-4 times . After getting too much irritated i went to their office for the complain . Then they gave a new motherboard . 
So my advice is to not waste your 23k but instead assemble a new pc . Even after they put a new motherboard , you are not sure that how long it will work.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> HP customer support is worst even when your pc/laptop is under warrant period . My motherboard got kaaput and they replaced it with a used motherboard . After 15 days , this motherboard was also dead and they replace it again with a used motherboard . They do this around 3-4 times . After getting too much irritated i went to their office for the complain . Then they gave a new motherboard .
> So my advice is to not waste your 23k but instead assemble a new pc . Even after they put a new motherboard , you are not sure that how long it will work.



good suggestion. Custom built Desktop is the best! We can be the real owners of it. We are not restricted to anyone.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Dear Friend they are asking 23k for replacing its motherboard and what should i do --pay them or repair it's GPU heat issue



for that much you can have a brand new laptop with second gen core i3 whose performance is way better than the Turion X2 and the graphics found in that laptop. Or adding a bit more (though 23k is sufficient) you can have a nice desktop that can run almost all games.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> for that much you can have a brand new laptop with second gen core i3 whose performance is way better than the Turion X2 and the graphics found in that laptop. Or adding a bit more (though 23k is sufficient) you can have a nice desktop that can run almost all games.



Hi SAM can you please Give me the Config that can run GTA 4 atleast @40 FPS on 720p


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

Intel G620  @ 3313
Intel DH67CL @ 5666
Corsair DDR3 4GB @ 1293
WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 4279
MSI R6850 Cyclone @ 9300
Corsair 500CX V2 @ 3381
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1826

TOTAL: 29,058 without monitor or the other peripherals. you can experiment around with this config, changing the cabinet or motherboard according to your need but a GPU of HD6850 caliber will be required to play games of GTA4's leage a year or two from now. and for processor, faster the better but this is the bare minimum.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> Intel G620  @ 3313
> Intel DH67CL @ 5666
> Corsair DDR3 4GB @ 1293
> WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 4279
> ...


ThankS for the Config but I started a Thread in Which you can Provide better Info cuz I increased The Budget From 50k to 65k(SACRIFICED OMNIA W).
So Please HElp me Out There!!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/156567-pure-gaming-rig-under-50k.html


----------

